# What do you make of this exchange



## Jhinirejhini (Jun 30, 2018)

I am the Male partner of the female in question here. What would you think of this exchange between Male 50, Female 39 (both in relationships not with each other) -

Her: my partner means well... It’s just that.... I have realised and come to terms with that there is this huge dynamic of me that feels neither tended to nor attended to. And this is something I must accept for the future. 

Him: What do you need? To feel... better...

Her: Barely matters...

Him: What can I do? Is there something I can do? That would help...?

Her: haha what, more than all the great number of things like (lists practical items of support) you already do? 

Him: Perhaps there are ways to feel ... like you have those requirements met by .. friends... 

Him: does it help that I (inserts supportive act he does for her) - stuff like that, does that help a little when I do that?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

It would be nice to know a little context about this exercise. 

Basically, the male is trying to get into the females pants and the woman is lapping it up and actively entertaining the idea of screwing him...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She is fishing, he is digging.

Both want the other to spell it out. Precisely.

What she wants, is for him to say.
Once said, then he, not she is the seducer.

She wants to hear the words roll off his lips.
Right, dead center, into her honey pot.

This back and forth cooing is a game. 
She wants him in an intimate way....

He wants her to be.....receptive. 
Not be put off, not to pull away when he says what wants....right away.

Likely, he cannot read her lips, let alone her mind.
When he springs he will jump an inch...

She wants him to jump a mile.

Yes, they are dancing with their words.

A passive man, is he.
A patient, eager woman is she.



The Typist II-


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Now that you were sure to get people to confirm what you hoped for so badly, you know full well you need to back off that woman. She is in a relationship so you need to leave her alone and wait until she is free for you both to play all the mind games you want with each other. And besides, why do you want a woman who would cheat on her partner? And why are you trying so hard to get her to cheat? Have some respect for him and for yourself. The coochie isn't worth it when you can come by it so dishonestly on both your parts.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't waste your time


----------



## stro (Feb 7, 2018)

Absolute best case scenario for you, she is innocently confiding in someone she shouldn’t be who is looking to take advantage of the situation and have sex with your lady. 

Worst case scenario for you, she is already in an emotional affair with this guy and is knowingly cracking the door open to a physical affair hoping he kicks that door in. 

Either way, the dude needs to go. Maybe she does as well.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Beyond inappropriate. You need to shut that **** down NOW.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think if the male were my partner (you say they are both in relationships) and I found out about this, in a short second the relationship would be completely over.

I think this exchange is gross, and after feeling how incredibly inappropriate it is for both parties, I'm embarrassed for the male how much he is groveling at her feet (kind of an---I help you! Look what I do for you! What else can I do to kiss your feet? attitude).


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

Maybe I'm way more trusting than other people here. But I see it as she in unhappy and confiding in a friend. He definitely sounds interested in her and is being totally inappropriate but I don't see her as guilty. 

That all being said this is certainly cause for concern. She needs to focus on her own relationship and probably be more communicative with her partner about what she needs to feel loved.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

It reads like you’re an opportunist.


----------



## Ab10lah (Jul 1, 2018)

MichelleThoughts said:


> Maybe I'm way more trusting than other people here. But I see it as she in unhappy and confiding in a friend. He definitely sounds interested in her and is being totally inappropriate but I don't see her as guilty.
> 
> That all being said this is certainly cause for concern. She needs to focus on her own relationship and probably be more communicative with her partner about what she needs to feel loved.


I have to agree with this. It is not uncommon for women to confide in a man when they have issues in their marriage/relationship, without realizing the guy may have feelings for them which he has not let out.


Whichever way, try to talk to your partner and let her feel comfortable discussing her feelings with you, rather than another guy.


You don't have to be suspicious based on just this convo, except there has been other flashing red flags.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I would definitely not approve of my wife having this type of conversation with another man. When woman start confiding about marital problems with a man, she sending out feelers. This dude has got the message and is totally busting the move on your girl she is letting him lay the groundwork. 

I'm a believer in women having agency. They are not as direct as men and are definitely the reactive sex. But this idea that every questionable action a woman takes is innocent and it's the scheming man
that's taking advantage of her, takes away woman's agency.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

She feels neglected. Whether you think she is or not isn't the issue. She is also falling in love with this man. She will soon have sex with him. Good luck changing her mind, it might be too late.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Drive By ...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Drive By ...


No one will lock or delete this, either. Even though it is pretty worthless. Odd, don't you think?


----------

